

Show HN: Traileroo.com, a movie discovery tool - traileroo

traileroo.com is a weekend project shows one movie trailer at a time. For each trailer you can skip it or view the associated movie in Netflix or iTunes. I made it because I found that frequently when I see a description or review of a movie I almost always go "meh" but when if I just see the trailer there's a much higher chance I'll want to watch it. I've already found several movies I would never have looked twice at before; maybe it will be useful for someone else.
======
moyajaya
Love the idea! Thanks! I think it would be better to not force users into
watching the whole trailer by activating the controls so I can skip a
boring/uninteresting scene or just quickly jump into the parts that interests
me more in the trailer.

